# Bí quyết phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả



## avocado (24/8/21)

Bí quyết phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả Thế nhưng, ở đâu có sản phẩm tốt thì ở đó ắt hẳn có sự xuất hiện của hàng nhái/fake. Thị trường nào cũng vậy thôi. “Vỏ quýt dày có móng tay nhọn”, bài viết này giải đáp tường tận hoài nghi của bạn. Về sổ bìa da cao cấp cách thức nhận ra đồ da cá sấu thật. Thậm chí đọc xong bạn sẽ hiểu tại sao loại sản phẩm này lại có giá trị đến vậy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Một trong những yếu tố mà người dùng mong muốn trong bất kỳ sản phẩm nào là độ bền. Một sản phẩm dù có sổ bìa da cao cấp hcmtrông hoàn thiện và phong cách đến mấy. Sẽ không nói lên được gì nhiều nếu, giả sử, cái bóp bạn mua ban đầu rất đẹp. Nhưng sau một năm đã trở nên cũ nát. Tuy nhiên, với da cá sấu, bạn không cần phải lo lắng về chất lượng. Tại sao? Bởi vì loại da này sinh ra để chống chịu với sự ăn mòn của tự nhiên và thời gian. Bạn có thể thấy mặt hàng làm từ da cá sấu có giá cao hơn nhiều các loại khác. Thực chất là do chúng dùng được lâu hơn, bền hơn. Cộng thêm giá trị thẩm mỹ bên ngoài mà ai cũng có thể thấy. Thế giới này là một nơi đáng sợ, đặc biệt là với người tiêu dùng ở Việt Nam. Vì chúng ta đang sống trong một xã hội mà mục đích cuối cùng của người bán chủ yếu lợi nhuận. Tối ưu được chi phí và càng có nhiều người mua càng tốt. Trong khi đó, sự nổi lên của công nghệ làm việc sản xuất dễ dàng hơn. Nó cũng tạo cơ hội cho người bán thực hiện mục đích lợi nhuận thay vì người dùng này. Vậy thì sao? Vâng, có một số cá nhân hoặc thương hiệu. Ngoài kia đang cố gắng thuyết phục bạn mua sản phẩm của họ. Bằng cách liệt kê các tính năng được đề cập mà thực ra không có trong sản phẩm. Việc lừa đảo người mua như vậy có thể xuất hiện trong các đồ ví và dây nịt cá sấu giả. Không ai muốn phải trải qua điều này cả. Không ai muốn bỏ ra số tiền mình vất vả kiếm được vào những mặt hàng dối trá không đúng như lời quảng cáo. Không đúng như sự mong đợi của người dùng. Vậy bạn có thể làm gì? Vâng, bạn có thể bắt đầu học cách phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả. Bạn có lo lắng về những vấn đề về lừa đảo người mua mà chúng tôi đã kể? Bạn có cảm thấy bạn chưa được trang bị đủ kiến thức để xác định sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu giả? Cách phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả – Giá cả Đây là cách rõ ràng nhất để phát hiện da cá sấu giả. Lấy ví dụ về mặt hàng bóp da nam da cá sấu. Trên thị trường, loại sản phẩm này thường có giá từ 800.000đ – 1.100.000đ. Tùy vào chất lượng sản phẩm hay thương hiệu mà giá mỗi chỗ sẽ khác nhau. Bất cứ khi nào người bán nói rằng chiếc ví được làm từ da cá sấu thật. Có sẵn ở mức giá thấp khoảng 500.000đ, khả năng cao là bạn đang mua phải hàng fake. Tại sao? Làm gì có chủ cửa hàng nào hào phóng đến mức. Để chịu gánh nặng chi phí giúp bạn. Không có lí do nào. Để đồ làm từ da cá sấu thật có giá thấp như vậy. Do đó, lần sau bạn nhìn thấy một chiếc ví hay thắt lưng với “giá siêu rẻ”. Mà được làm từ da cá sấu thật, ban có thể mua nhưng đừng hy vọng gì về chất lượng. Nó sẽ không cung cấp cho bạn độ bền và tính linh hoạt như ví da cá sấu thật với giá cao. Đây là những dấu hiệu khác biệt giữa sản phẩm da cá sấu thật và giả. Mà có thể quan sát trực tiếp bằng mắt thường. Đơn giản là da cá sấu giả trông sẽ bóng bẩy như kiểu nhựa ép, còn da thật thì có thể mờ hoặc sáng bóng một cách tự nhiên. Vì vậy nếu mang ví, túi xách da cá sấu ra ánh trực tiếp thì bạn sẽ thấy độ bóng hơn hẳn của da giả, ngược lại với so với loại da chất lượng.. Giữa những vân cá sấu là đường vân mềm và linh hoạt, gần giống như đường chỉ tay của người vậy. Mọi bề mặt da đều thể hiện sự mềm mại này giữa các vân và cảm giác không có quy luật nhất định nào. Da cá sấu giả thì được dập khuôn từ máy móc cho ra những đường vân giả thô, cứng nhắc và nông. Cũng vì những đường vân uyển chuyển mềm mại mà vân da cá sấu thật sẽ có chút khác biệt về hình dạng, không đồng đều nhau. Còn gì tuyệt hơn khi bạn có được một sản phẩm da cá sấu độc nhất cả nghĩa đen lần nghĩa bóng? Mỗi con cá sấu sinh ra đều có một kết cấu da, đường vân da khác biệt. Cho nên mỗi sản phẩm làm từ da cá sấu đích thực không thể giống nhau hoàn toàn hay trùng lặp được. Và đây cũng là một đặc điểm làm cho các mặt hàng da cá sấu trở nên đáng giá. Với những sản phẩm da cá sấu giả, bạn sẽ dễ dàng nhận thấy tất cả những chiếc ví, bóp, túi xách có cùng màu sắc, kết cấu y hệt nhau. Còn những đồ da thật dù giống nhau đến mấy thì bạn vẫn có thể chỉ ra điểm khác biệt giữa chúng. Cách phân biệt da cá sấu thật và giả – Cảm nhận khi cầm trên tay Trong quá trình xác định giá trị thực sự của đồ da cá sấu, các yếu tố vật lý là không thể bỏ qua vì bản chất của da thật thể hiện rất nhiều qua tính đàn hồi, độ dày của da, độ cứng của gai. Cấu trúc của da cá sấu là sự kết hợp của lớp da đàn hồi bên dưới và lớp vân da, bìa đựng hồ sơ bằng da đã tạo nên tính đàn hồi và co dãn tự nhiên của nó. Điều này dẫn tới việc sản phẩm da cá sấu không dễ bị rạn nứt hay bị nếp gấp khi gặp tác động như bẻ, uốn cong.


----------

